# Kronkorken designen



## TheManWho (9. September 2005)

hallöle!
ich bin ziemlicher ps-newbie und hätte da mal eine frage:
wie erstelle ich mir einen kronkorken (von einer bierflasche)? möglichst in der seitenansicht, dass man den geriffelten rand sieht.
ich könnte das natürlich abfotografieren und dann die oberfläche entsprechend abändern, aber wie kriege ich das dann hin, dass man nicht auf den ersten blick sieht dass das nur "gemalt" ist? was für effekte würdet ihr wie einsetzen?

danke schonmal im vorraus 

tmw


----------



## McAce (9. September 2005)

Wenn du ein ziemlicher PS-Newbie bist solltest du erstmal die Finger von dem Projekt
lassen da es doch aufwendiger werden könnte. Am Fotografierst du das Ding ab und bearbeitest das dann
in PS weiter.
Ist meiner Meinung nach die beste und schnellste Möglichkeit


----------



## AKrebs70 (9. September 2005)

Hallo!



			
				TheManWho hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber wie kriege ich das dann hin, dass man nicht auf den ersten blick sieht dass das nur "gemalt" ist? was für effekte würdet ihr wie einsetzen?


 
Das hängt gans davon ab wie deine Vorlage den aussieht die Du beabsichtigst auf den Kronkorken zu legen.

Axel


----------

